
AMA with COO of Stack Exchange - gloves
https://plus.google.com/events/c8nurjg4aqpihup1bqhhl67mjjk
======
NKCSS
Maybe add a (video) tag? I am not in a position to watch videos at this time;
others might appreciate it as well.

